# The Old Farmer's Almanac



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

I know some advanced growers that swear by this publication and the benifits its use can provide. I also come across those that seem to turn a cheek or close their ears when the book is discussed. I would love to know any and all thoughts on the subject.    :ccc:


----------



## T-Bone (Mar 30, 2008)

the farmers almanac is great, on my own account, i generally use it to determine when to plant outdoors, although the website isn't too much help, the USDA plant hardiness zone map helps alot with the determining factor.  i usually use a buffer of a few weeks till planting.
~T-Bone


----------



## Old Bud (Apr 1, 2008)

The Almanac has many interesting and useful things such as hardiness zones etc. When it comes to specific weather forecasts, forget it. Meteorologists have a hard time predicting the weather next week so predicting it a year or more ahead is just guesswork.


----------

